# Any recommendations for CL in New Forest



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone for replying to my previous post.
You've convinced me that CL's are what we're looking for.
Has anybody found a good one in the New Forest?

Maxine


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Maxine,

Not CL but search for Setthorns, it is on the map as recommended by me. Great site in the middle of the New Forest with easy access to the Forest and within walking/cycle distance of great pub.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Yes it has my recommendations too, not as cheap as a cl but a fantastic site, and tho not as cheap as a cl or as small, because it is broken up into areas it does not feel a big site somehow. Fantastic for the girls, has to have the best dog walk going, as long as you have dogs that do not chase deer, mine being upmarket setters only set pheasants and other game birds :lol:


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Blackhill nr Wellow is nice


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

We would recommend Setthorns as well (Forest Holidays). It has a disused railway line splitting the site which is ideal for walking, cycling, running etc. As said before, it is a large site but is split into 4 or 5 separate areas. Be warned that there are three types of pitch. Standard - pitch only; Premium - has hook up; Select - is a larger pitch with a BBQ table (I think) + hook up. Not cheap but beautifully quiet (with cheeky squirrels, a pair of which were absailing up our bird feeder on the first morning!)

PilgrimPhil


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Try Windyridge at Lychet McTravers 8 miles north of Poole......nice pub just down the road.

Keith.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

there are CL's but thy are outside the forest itself. like the others I'd recommend Forest Sites of which Setthorns is one. We like matley Wood, a minimal facility one (no loo block) naturalised, ponies wander right up and it's really peaceful. See Forest holidays website.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Just talking with a friend who says they go to 'Forest Lodge Farm' near to Hythe in New Forest. It is a CL site and he says it is great.

Not a personal recommendation you understand! Apparently it is in the Caravan Club Guide.

Regards

Chris


----------

